# Linksys Wireless N Router problem



## MBuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought a Linksys Wireless N Router (WRT300N) and everytime my wife connects to it, she gets the blue screen of death. 

The strange part is that it will work for a few minutes before it crashes.  Then suddenly and with no warning BOOM blue screen.  At first I figured it COULDN'T be the router, but it is the only thing that changed and her computer still works with the old piece of junk router.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 17, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I just bought a Linksys Wireless N Router (WRT300N) and everytime my wife connects to it, she gets the blue screen of death.
> 
> The strange part is that it will work for a few minutes before it crashes.  Then suddenly and with no warning BOOM blue screen.  At first I figured it COULDN'T be the router, but it is the only thing that changed and her computer still works with the old piece of junk router.
> 
> Any ideas?



Hmmmm...  Sounds like the wireless drivers are not supporting the configuration of the new router.  You may want to put the old one back in place, download the latest wireless lan drivers for you wireless card and install them.  It likely that the wireless card is not supporting something that the new router needs.

Just a thought.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Great thought...although I can't find any updated drivers on Linksys' website.  All I can find is the new firmware.  I may give that a shot.  Just seems odd to me that a router would cause this kind of failure in a computer.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the same wireless router and have had no problems (so far). But I had to have the Geek Squad come out to set it up properly.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

I might end up doing that...

I've set up 3 of these routers for other people and not a single one of them has had any problems.  It figures I buy one for myself and it screws up.  I hate computers.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 17, 2007)

The first thing I do when setting up a new router is download the new firmware.
This is after many bad experiences of doing just the opposite, pulling my hair out, and wondering why i was put on earth to be tormented by relatives home networks......firmware is your friend.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 17, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I have the same wireless router and have had no problems (so far). But I had to have the Geek Squad come out to set it up properly.


Really? Who did they get to do it for them? :lol:


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, we deleted all of her existing profiles and I set the channel to Standard 11 and it has been working for a total of 45 minutes so far.  We'll see if that holds.....


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 3, 2007)

I had the same problem the other day. My internet server is Roadrunner. I ended up calling them and they had to remotely reset the modem. I found that if you call in the early morning you get really good help. Some of the problems I've had have been due to faulty RR equipment and they've been very helpful. I called at 6 AM and also at 12AM. When I call during regular business hours I'm not quite as impressed. Maybe this will save you a service call. Good luck!


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

kittybreed said:


> I had the same problem the other day. My internet server is Roadrunner. I ended up calling them and they had to remotely reset the modem. I found that if you call in the early morning you get really good help. Some of the problems I've had have been due to faulty RR equipment and they've been very helpful. I called at 6 AM and also at 12AM. When I call during regular business hours I'm not quite as impressed. Maybe this will save you a service call. Good luck!


 
My linksys router has been working GREAT for almost 4 months now without a single reset. 

But I have had similar problems with my ISP modem, I have Time Warner right now and haven't had to call to have them do it yet, but back when I was with Comcast, I was calling weekly to have them "remotely reset" it....although I have no idea what that actually means!  They tried to explain it to me and it seemed to have something to do with resending some kind of initialization signal.


----------

